# The differences between the 200sx SE and the SE-R



## plackeypimp (Sep 11, 2005)

I am wanting to convert my 200sx SE to the SE-R but I am not sure of everything that would have to be changed over. IF anyone knows all the detail please let me know


----------



## plackeypimp (Sep 11, 2005)

*Whats the difference between the 200 sx SE and the SER*

I am wanting to convert my SE to the SE-R but dont know what I need inorder to do so. If someone knows please hit me up.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

plackeypimp said:


> I am wanting to convert my SE to the SE-R but dont know what I need inorder to do so. If someone knows please hit me up.


*Click here* for starters because you need to get a different engine.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Slow_Sentra322 said:


> *Click here* for starters because you need to get a different engine.


omg he ventured out of OT, this has to be landmarked


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

SE-R...SR20DE engine and rear disc brakes....

SE...GA16DE engine and rear drums...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

SE= EXTEREMELY SLOW stock.
SE-R= Only slightly slow stock.

Other than that, Only the wheels, engine, transmission, brakes, gauge cluster, suspension and the addition of side skirts are different!


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

i dont know all of the differences but i am sure of the se-r having an sr20, rear disc brakes, different rims and i'm also pretty sure it is a little lower than an se. anyways i'm pretty sure this topic has been covered already so try using the nice and helpful search feature


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey, he's a noob. Give him time to get adjusted. :cheers:


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

In addition to what everyone else listed: Leather wrapped steering wheel
Pleather shift boot and different knob


----------

